

Show HN: Colleagues.io - usablebytes
http://colleagues.io

======
subbu
Intro blog post:
[http://bits.usablebytes.com/?p=72](http://bits.usablebytes.com/?p=72)

~~~
bcjordan
Neat looking tool!

The front page of [https://colleagues.io/](https://colleagues.io/) might
benefit from some of the screenshots in this blog post.

~~~
usablebytes
Thanks. We'll do that soon.

------
jsTea
Nice idea. But initially there should be a trial provision.

~~~
usablebytes
We are putting up a fully functional demo to try out the whole product. It
should up and running in a day. Will post the link here. Thanks.

------
singular_tony
The design and message reminds me of zappos.com.

------
ashishadhav
cool

